
How to decode a QR Code by hand [video] - illustrioussuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA8hDldvfv0
======
ddtaylor
It's almost as absurd as calculating a SHA256 hash by hand:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3dqhixzGVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3dqhixzGVo)

